# Beverly Sills.......Callas light?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I hear similarities here.Callas is, of couse, supreme, but Sills has something similar,ithink. 

not a perfect voice and less powerful, but she seems to throw herself into the role and sing with much passion. 

just a thought. Sills fans?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Hm, I'd say if anyone is Callas light it'd be Ms. Natalie Dessay. An imperfect voice, with stunning technique and interpretative skill. Both their voices touch me deeply in a manner no other singer accomplishes. But, bien sur, tastes vary.

Sills is one of those acclaimed singers I've never quite "got" -- she leaves me cold.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Sills has never been one of my favorite singers for the simple reason that I have not come across her frequently enough among the operatic and other vocal recordings that I most value. From what I have heard I probably wouldn't begin to think of comparing her with Callas. She does seem to have been quite good at a "lighter" repertoire as these two discs show her in some of her finest moments:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> I hear similarities here.Callas is, of couse, supreme, but Sills has something similar,ithink.
> not a perfect voice and less powerful, but she seems to throw herself into the role and sing with much passion.
> just a thought. Sills fans?


Sills is very dramatic in her delivery using daring colortura/ornament more similar to Callas than say Sutherland, Caballe, Tebaldi etc yet they sound very different tonally..............I admire her aggressive style

Callas has a much darker lower register she uses with great skill to expand her vocal range and color, can easily sound dark, ominous, threatening..........so much force and power present. Sills has a lighter very agile voice with a very pure clean tone.

Listen how dark vocally Callas can go to communicate the hopeless dread washing over poor Gioconda 
(try the section 2:05 - 2:30, almost sounds like a mans voice)


----------



## gpolyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Comparing Sills to Callas is like comparing two different entities and it is unfair to Sills. Those of us who were lucky enough to have heard and seen Ms. Sills at her prime can testify to a first class coloratura voice with an exceptional stage presence. Her artistry allowed her to also sing sing light lyric roles like Manon with good results. Those in doubt should seek her early solo ABC Album


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think we should compare Sills to Callas. They were both amazing sopranos. IMO, Callas had more colors in her voice. She could sing light as a feather or dark, powerful when needed. Sills has an amazing coloratura, light voice, but too different from Callas.
I love Callas. Sills is great, but does not impress me as much.


----------

